# P0106, P2188 FIXED! Throttle Body sensor G187 at fault



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey guys, 
I may be jumping the gun here, but as of right now this is the first time in a year that I haven't had any DTCs at all. It's been about 200 miles since the fix, and before the check engine codes would have triggered by now many times over. 
This was the bottom line problem... the throttle body itself. Or more specifically, one of the internal drive-by-wire throttle body sensors. 
I do not have VAGCOM, or pc laptop, so I purchased the VAG scanner offered by ESC Tuning. 

With this scanner, I was able to get into more of the sensor readings, and come to the conclusion that something wasn't quite right with one of the throttle body sensors. 









Even after doing a throttle body adaptation (which I was able to do with the esc tuning scanner), I was still getting the P0106 and P2188 codes, as well as the error for G187 on the throttle body. 
And after watching a P0106 video by Scanner Danner that was caused by a throttle body issue (I think it was on a Dodge), I was convinced enough to go ahead and by a new one here.
After installing the new throttle body and running the adaptation again, the car has been running great. The idle has not dipped coming down from highway speeds back to idle, and the fuel trims have stayed closer to -5% - 5%. 

Here's a pic of how the throttle body percents are supposed to look.









So I'm calling this a success for now. If any one has any questions or wants to me clarify anything let me know!


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

I think you could've gotten the same result with a $10 eBay OBDII bluetooth dongle and the torque app.
I guess not.


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Nettozx said:


> I think you could've gotten the same result with a $10 eBay OBDII bluetooth dongle and the torque app.


Well can that Torque app do throttle body adaptation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

vr6-kamil said:


> Well can that Torque app do throttle body adaptation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I guess not. Since you stated that you're unable to use vagcom I guess you're stuck with that expensive toy.


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

Nope, definitely could not do anything like that with a bluetooth scanner (which I also have). The throttle body sensor was not throwing any codes a generic scanner could see. The ecs tuning scanner can pretty much do a lot of things VAGCOM can do (including coding, adaptations, specific module reading, etc.). No one would argue VAGCOM isn't superior, but the only thing that I'd like with the ecs scanner that it's missing is graphs, that's it. 
The next thing I'll use this for is during my next brake fluid change is activate the ABS pump during bleeding.


----------



## kieran123 (Feb 2, 2017)

Bumping an old thread here. Gunbu, I see you were experience P0106 and rich at idle codes...I am experiencing the same thing. I have replaced the MAP and Valve cover and still getting P0106. Just wondering if your car is still good after TB replacement?


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

Yup! I've put over 12k miles on her since replacing the throttle body and all is well— no codes at all.
I also installed a catch can but it's only been collecting about 1-2oz. of stuff between oil changes at around 6k miles.


----------

